# Der "Was habt ihr gerade VERkauft" Thread



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

Ja, wie der Thread schon sagt, könnt ihr hier posten, was ich gerade (oder vor einigen Tagen) bereits *ver*kauft habt.

Bei mir waren es ein ASUS P5B-E und eine HD 3780 mit TwinTurbo Kühler für zusammen 150 Euro an einen Bekannten  

Er meinte das seine x1600 pro (AGP) noch ein Weilchen reichen würde ^^


----------



## bobby (18. September 2008)

ich habe asus p5b mit core duo 6600 für 90 euro bei ebay verscherbelt hätte zwar ah biserle mehr erwartet aber egal


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

Sei doch froh, das du es überhaupt wegbekommen hast. Heutzutage wollen die selbst bei ebay alles am besten geschenkt haben -.-


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

ich hab vor kurzem einen ifx 14 verkauft


----------



## Malkav85 (24. September 2008)

Bei mir ging vor einigen Tagen mein altes Mini ITX weg  Endlich wieder ein wenig Platz aufm Schreibtisch ^^


----------



## exa (24. September 2008)

ich hab gestern meine Asus EN 8800GTX verschickt, jetz kommt ne neue... sehr warscheinlich ne powercolor 4870 mit 1gb, wegen 1920x1200...


----------



## bobby (24. September 2008)

wenn meine powercolor 4670pcs+ 1gb diese woche kommt werde ich meine gainward 8800gtx verkaufen wer interesse hat bitte melden preis 120 euro


----------



## Cornholio (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe letztens das Spiel Need for Speed Carbon an kays verkauft und mein gutes altes Hitman Blood Money ging an Fabian


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Dezember 2008)

ich hab meinen alten Chieftec Server tower Cs-601 im matrix design verkauft und mein BenQ Notebbok ist momentan auf dem weg zu seinem neuen besitzer


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Januar 2009)

Mal was wiederbeleben hier, die Leute hier im Forum ... tztztz .. nur kaufen, nichts verkaufen. 

Also mein 19" Widescreen ist für 80€ weggangen und ich habe noch am Laufen 2 PSP-Games sowie die PSP selber.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade ein Gigabyte 965P-DS3 und 2GB DDR2-800 für 50€ incl. verkauft. Wenn das Geld da ist, muss ich meinen PC ausschlachten und die HW losschicken. Dafür kommt dann wieder Geld für neue HW rein, ich freu mich schon auf den Phenom II X4 955 BE. 
Jetzt muss ich noch gucken, dass ich CPU und Kühler loswerde. Aber dafür finde ich sicher auch noch einen Käufer.


----------



## STSLeon (24. April 2009)

Meine alte HD 3870 mit Twin Accelero


----------



## push@max (25. April 2009)

Eine alte DVB-S TV-Karte...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

hmmm, mal überlegen was ich letzte so verkauft hab...

ASUS P5Q Deluxe
ASUS P5Q Pro
Q9550
8GB OCZ Reaper
2GB Apacer
600W Be Quiet
Zalman CNPS 9700NT
17" Video Seven TFT
500GB Samsung HDD
EVGA 9800GTX+
DVD Brenner
Intel E4300
Zotac 8800 GT
ASUS P5VDC-TVM
Thermaltake Lanbox VF1000BWS
Revoltec 3color Bubblelight
2*250GB SATAs
160GB SATA
Vodafone UMTS stick

*am kopf kratz*

Das müsste es sein^^


----------



## push@max (25. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Q9550



Hat Dir die Leistung des Q9550 nicht mehr ausgereicht oder weshalb bist Du auf den 920 umgestiegen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Die Leistung war mehr als ausreichend, aber ich brauchte ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## der_yappi (25. April 2009)

Aus Sockel A Zeiten:

ein DFI LanParty nForce2 Ultra400

Geht an Alriin hier aus dem Forum.

80€ inkl Versand warens.


Muss es nur noch am Mo oder Di (scheiß Postöffnungszeiten) wegschicken.

Davor warens die restlichen Teile aus meinem Athlon Rechner:
1200er T-Bird
3000+ Barton
1GB RAM Kit
2x 160er Samsung HDDs
Geforce4 TI4200
Revoltec Avalanche Kühler
350Watt Enermax
usw.

Ich weiß schon nicht mehr jeden Posten.
Ging alles hier übers Forum.

Ne Nikon D50 / Sigma 18-200 Kombo wars auch noch.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. April 2009)

Meine alte 7900GX2


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

Meine PSP samt Zubehör.


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2011)

Ein Gigabyte P35 DS3P
Palit GTX260 Sonic SP216
Q6600
Nokia 5800XM
Und es gibt noch immer Teile die auf Käufer warten


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. November 2011)

iPhone 4 Verpackung (unglaublich was die Leute alles kaufen xD)
C64 +Floppy und Zubehör
NES
8 NES Spiele
4 NES Controller
Kabel Gedöns


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. November 2011)

Meinen Texas Instruments TI-82 Stats Taschenrechner.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2011)

Meinen 2600K für 200€


----------



## seasons8 (6. November 2011)

2 meiner Grakas (2x 580 .. )^^


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2011)

Zwei 250GB SATA-II Western Digitals
1GB Notebook RAM (DDR2)


----------



## oldDirty (9. November 2011)

Galaxy 9000, 2Gb DDR2800 Corsair, eine Satschüssel die hier nur noch rum lag.
Alles sehr gut los geschlagen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (20. November 2011)

Meine Xbox 360 S


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2011)

Star Wars Ep. IV - VI DVD-Box für 45€
Star Wars Ep. I - III Doppel-DVDs für 47,50€

inner e-Bucht. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die Dinger noch soviel einbringen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield 3 zum Glück hatte ich da nen extra Account gemacht


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wars schon eine ganze weile her. 

Eine PS2 fat (hatte sie 2 wochen nach release) mit ca 20 spielen und diversem Zubehör für knapp 150


----------



## der_yappi (8. Dezember 2011)

Ein altes 2.1 System von Creative (noch aus der Cambridge Soundworks-Reihe) - mein Kollege hat sich gefreut, und ich mehr Platz daheim


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Dezember 2011)

Einen C2D E6400, einen PC für Bastler, einen Ferrari Enzo und ein Lego Stadthaus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also der Enzo war auch aus Lego


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Dezember 2011)

meine alte philips-stereoanlage, mittlerweile knapp 10 jahre, und immer noch voll funtkionsfähig, obwohl se schon so einiges mitmachen musste ^^ Modell war ne FW-C399


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch eine Anlage von Sony 13 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch. Ist an pc und xbox360 angeschloßen. Die alten die sind die Besten


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein schönes und solides Chieftec CS601.
War mal DAS Moddergehäuse.
Ich werd alt, vom Käufer gesiezt worden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2011)

In den letzten Wochen: BeQuiet 550W, C2Q 9550, GSkill DDR2 1066 4 GB, Samsung F1 640GB, Samsung SM 226BW, einfachen Office PC, Asus Xonar DX, Win7 Home 64 und 2 x XP Prof.
Bekommen für lau einen S. 939 A 64 X2 4600 und ein S. 754 System


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ein schönes und solides Chieftec CS601.
> War mal DAS Moddergehäuse.
> Ich werd alt, vom Käufer gesiezt worden


 



Bin mein HAF 922 samt einiger Ersatzteile
und passender Lüfter Ausstattung losgeworden,
für den Käufer ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2011)

Alten iPod vertickt. Super preis noch bekommen


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2013)

Geliebtes iPad 2 in weiß verkauft.  

Langsam trenne ich mich von meinen Apple Sachen. Aber iPhone und iPod bleiben definitiv! 

Und noch ne Helmlampe. Gibt aber ne neue mit led  

Thread mal pushen hier!


----------



## iceman650 (11. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Geliebtes iPad 2 in weiß verkauft.
> 
> Langsam trenne ich mich von meinen Apple Sachen. Aber iPhone und iPod bleiben definitiv!
> 
> ...



...dir hatte ich doch meinen alten iPod vertickt?! 
Gut zu wissen dass die schleuder noch lebt, hat einiges miterlebt 
@t: schnaps-restbestände vom Geburtstag. Nicht dass es schlecht wird


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*Thread ausgrab*​
Super Talent Ultradrive GX2 64GB (4 Jahre alt)
Samsung SSD 830 64GB (1,5 Jahre alt)


----------



## T-Drive (14. November 2013)

Einen Buntsandstein Türsturz mit Gravur  ~ J-V-L 1788 ~ 230 Jahre alt, zwar Schade, hab aber keine Verwendung mehr dafür


----------



## AeroX (15. November 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> ...dir hatte ich doch meinen alten iPod vertickt?!
> Gut zu wissen dass die schleuder noch lebt, hat einiges miterlebt
> @t: schnaps-restbestände vom Geburtstag. Nicht dass es schlecht wird


 

Öhh kann schon gut sein  
Ja er lebt noch und macht keine Zicken. Echt Geld wert das Teil.


----------



## Noob-boost (16. November 2013)

Eine Winterjacke :/


----------



## xElv1sHD (16. November 2013)

- Xbox 360 mit Spielen und 2 Controllern
- Fernseher
- Computer
- Monitor
- Tastatur


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. November 2013)

Ein Notebook, leider etwas zu günstig :/


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2013)

Meinen Kompletten PC.


----------



## AeroX (29. November 2013)

Paar Lautsprecher, Apple remote ferbedienung und Fußmatten von meinem alten auto..


----------



## FTTH (27. September 2014)

Am Montag eine R9 290 Vapor-X OC.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2014)

Einige Hörspiel CDs der Drei Fragezeichen.

 Bin Sammler daher müssen ab und mal Doppelte weg.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2014)

ein PC mit gebrauchter Hardware:


AMD Phenom X6 1055T @3,5 GHz
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.0
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X 3GB
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Cooler Master CM 690 II mit Seitenfenster
OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer ()


----------



## bitbowl (27. November 2014)

Meinen alten AMD A6-5400k


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2015)

Die Xbox One eines Freundes auf Ebay


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2015)

HIS Radeon R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo für ~150€ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. März 2015)

Meine alte GTX 770 von Zotac mit 4GB GDDR5 für immerhin 211€ bei eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2015)

Hm was habe ich in der letzten Zeit verscheppert?
Einen C2Q 9550 + 2 Kühler, ein Gigabyte P35 DS4 + 4 GB GSkill PC 1066, ein Edifier S550, ein paar Filme an meinen Kumpel, einen kompletten AM2 Rechner an einen Kollegen und eine Win 7 Lizenz


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2015)

Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2GB für ~107€ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (31. März 2015)

Einen uralt LCD Bildschirm mit 1440x900p für süße 40€


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

Ein Nintendo SNES ohne alles an Kabeln mit einem defekten Spiel und 2 Controllern.

40€ hat es gebracht. Allerdings habe ich auch dazu geschrieben da ich nicht weiß ob es funktioniert.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2015)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G für 310€
Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500GB Basic für 125€


----------



## TheRev90 (31. August 2015)

Laptop Medion Erazer x7831 (MD 98781)


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2015)

iPhone 5


----------



## LSchmiddie (3. September 2015)

2 olle IDE-Festplatten


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

ASUS HD7870 -80€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Ein paar Monitore, Film Dubletten, ein Fernseher


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

3x 1GB DDR1-800 von MDT
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W


----------



## Taonris (27. September 2015)

Xbox One + Controller + 2 Spiele für 340 €. Hat nur mehr Staub gesammelt.


----------



## eye_of_fire (2. Oktober 2015)

Meine 'alte' ATI 7850 Grafikkarte


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Oktober 2015)

2 x Jek-14 Legofigur
Jek-14 - Brickipedia, the LEGO Wiki - Wikia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

Eine Windows Lizenz, ein paar Filme aus meiner Umstellung, einen CPU Kühler sowie eine Graka


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ein defektes iPhone 4 das die Mutter meiner Freundin in die Toilette hat fallen lassen. Wasserschaden...


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2015)

einen PC bestehend aus:

AMD Athlon II X2 220 
MSI 890GXM-G65 
2x 4GB Kit DDR3 2133MHz von G.Skill 
be quiet! L8 300W (neu) 
NZXT Vulcan 
 
- Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Omega Edition für 280€
- Palit GTX 960 Jetstream 2GB für 150€
- Sapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition OC für 75€


----------



## LSchmiddie (13. Dezember 2015)

MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G für 220€


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2015)

Eine Denon Ceol N8 für 202€ nebst 9€ Versand.

Brauchte sie nicht mehr da sie das ganze letzte Jahr nicht mehr zum hören von Musik verwendet wurde. Habe mir ein Sonso Play 1 gekauft.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar überflüssig gewordene Bücher bei Momox ... die zahlen glatt das Doppelte wie bei rebuy ...


----------



## TheRev90 (1. März 2016)

Intel Prozessor i5 2500k
16 GB Fury Hyper X - RAM 
Und das passende Board dazu ASRock Z75 Pro3


----------



## bschicht86 (1. März 2016)

-WD RE4 2TB
-HD7850 2GB


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

Phobya DC12-220
Phobya UC-2
8x Anschlüsse 13/10


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2016)

Eine Wellensteyn Winterjacke.

Zu schade für den Schrank aber die Jacke ist für mich zu fein, zu fett, zu pompös und es ist einfach nicht kalt genug dafür. Sie hängt seit zwei Wintern im Schrank.


----------



## the_leon (8. März 2016)

Eine R9 390 PCS+


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Juli 2016)

Ein paar Magic Displays und Einzelkarten.
MKM ist im Vergleich zu Ebay ein wahrer Segen. Geringere Gebühren und kaum asoziale Käufer.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2016)

MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G für 230€


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2017)

Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Oktober 2017)

ein Sofa


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2018)

*Mein Panasonic 20mm F1.7 Objektiv.*
Nachdem ich mir das 17mm Olympus ergattern konnte war das Pana einfach überflüssig.
Jetzt muss ich noch meine M10 Mark I loswerden...


----------



## der_yappi (8. Mai 2018)

Meine Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark I ging in neue Hände über


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2018)

16 GB Kit Corsair Vengeance Pro rot 2400 MHz für ca. 75€ und mein altes Auto für 4200€


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2018)

Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GS (2 Jahre alt, ohne Rechnung) für 260€


----------



## Lockeye (12. September 2018)

Zowie FK2


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2019)

Zotac GTX 1050 TI


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Ups, im Thread vertan. Sorry kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2019)

16GB (2x 8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DDR3-2400 CL11 für 70€


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2019)

be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2019)

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Advanced


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2019)

Meine alte _Crumpler 370 Daily (M)_ Fototasche


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2019)

Ein Sigma 18-50 EX F2.8 Objektiv für Nikon DSLRs

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2019)

Tamron 70-300 VC USD
Nikon AF-S 70-200 VR F4

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2019)

Mein Bestand an Nikon DX wird immer kleiner.
Der SB600 Blitz ist weg
Und jetzt sind auch das Sigma 17-70C sowie das Sigma 50-150 EX HSM verkauft 

Nur noch die D7100 sowie das 12-24er Tokina muss ich noch an den Mann / die Frau bringen


----------



## Zeiss (18. September 2019)

Bundle aus:

MSI Eclipse SLI (X58, Sockel 1366)
Xeon X5680
Für 130€


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

ASUS VG248QE mit Kratzer im Display (7 Jahre alt) für 70€ und ein PC 
für 300€ bestehend aus:

- Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Schwarz mit Seitenfenster
- Intel Core i7 4930K
- Alpenföhn Brocken 2
- Gigabyte X79 UD3​ - MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X
- Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ​  und Gehäuselüfter von be Quiet!, Noiseblocker und Alphacool


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2021)

Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero ohne OVP für 75€


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2021)

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Boxed für 85€


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2022)

Mein altes MSI EX600 Core2Duo Notebook aus 2008 ist weg.
Ebenso der alte Asus eeePC mit Atom CPU von meiner Mum
Mal kucken ob das alte Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 auch bald weg ist.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2022)

Meine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe, die ich die letzten 5 Jahre mit drei unterschiedliche Systeme im Einsatz hatte.
Dafür sind aber zwei neue DDC Pumpen im Doppelpack verbaut worden.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2022)

Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (2,5 Jahre alt) für 200,02€
Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 8GB Dual OC (3 Jahre alt) für 350€


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2022)

Corsair Obsidian 750D für netto 40€ in der Bucht ganz normal als 1 € Auktion


----------



## Roocher (20. Oktober 2022)

I7 2600k
P67A-GD53
32GB DDR3 RAM
Scythe Mugen 3

315€. Ich denke, das geht in Ordnung


----------



## Schori (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine Corsair K70 Lux inkl. Prism Caps. 
Lag eh nur im Regal und hat die Freundin genervt.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2022)

Zotac Geforce RTX3060Ti Twin Edge OC-Edition


----------



## Anthropos (20. November 2022)

Intel i9-12900K


----------

